# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سایت مناسب برای تخمین رتبه لازم قبولی یک دانشگاه

## shaqayeq.mousavi

_سلام . 
 برای پیدا کردن رتبه لازم قبولی یک دانشگاه به خصوص توی رشته به خصوص چه سایتی رو پیشنهاد میدین؟؟_

----------


## Maja7080

قلمچی

----------


## parsa01

> _سلام . 
>  برای پیدا کردن رتبه لازم قبولی یک دانشگاه به خصوص توی رشته به خصوص چه سایتی رو پیشنهاد میدین؟؟_


سلام امسال معلوم نیست قطعا ، ولی به نظرم بهترین با اختلاف کانونه مخصوصا امسال شبیه 96 بود بعد کانون کارنامه های گزینه هم خیلی خوبه و کاملا درصد و ... رو نشون میده

----------


## meysam98

امسال تخمین نزنید بهتره

----------


## Amirhossein10

کانون خیلی خوب نشون میده ، بنظر من هیوا و گزینه دو بهترن

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam.aziziani


امسال تخمین نزنید بهتره



میخوام فقط حدود دستم بیاد_

----------

